# Solved: lexmark printer not printing



## groundog (May 6, 2011)

im trying to print with my lexmark x4580 wirelessly on my macbook but everytime i try to print it doesnt and just displays 'there is a problem communicating with your printer. all my other windows pc's can print on it. Ive downloaded all the tools, drivers and firmware updates but it still doesnt work. I do think i have it setup correctly because it can scan things wirelessly to my mac. i have also tryed restarting printer/ computer and still nothing


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What protocol is this printer using: Bonjour, IP based, Windows based (workgroup)?


----------



## groundog (May 6, 2011)

ermm im not entirely sure because i added it using the lexmark wireless network setup assistant but im guessing ip based because in the name of the printer it says the mac address of it and the location is (my name)-macbook-pro.local








also when the printer is switched on i can view it in bonjour but it doesnt allow me to add it or print from it


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This might help: https://discussions.apple.com/message/6239562?messageID=6239562&amp;


----------



## groundog (May 6, 2011)

wow thanks i already looked at that and tried it but it didn't work but this time after swithcing some things it worked 
thanks


----------

